# soaking seeds prior to planting



## cjf2612 (Aug 16, 2007)

My local sead suplier swears by soaking seads in water for 24hrs + prior to planting.  How much importance does this hold for the seads before germination?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 16, 2007)

cjf2612 said:
			
		

> My local sead suplier swears by soaking seads in water for 24hrs + prior to planting. How much importance does this hold for the seads before germination?


*It just makes it easier for them to break through the shell.  *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 16, 2007)

I personally find that if i wet the grow medium and let it meet its grow area temperature for 24 hrs then put the seed in dry, the seed shell is softened and left for nature to open itself when ready.

Hippy


----------



## Rocker420 (Aug 18, 2007)

I think putting them in water is a fast and effective way to germ seeds. i have always done that with them and usually i get 100% germination. Although ill either leave them in for 2-3 days and they are ready for soil. Try it, see how it works for you. Good Luck


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 3, 2014)

Will the tap root come out after being in the water for 24 hours or do you just plant the whole seed in the medium? Thank you 8


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jun 3, 2014)

soaking seeds is only beneficial if they are from OLD stock, meaning years old and have been in storage, just about everything you would order from sites like attitude and such are usually fresh seeds so there is no need to do a soak, the reason for the soak with old seeds its to hydrate them since they are old and no longer have a good reserve of moisture inside the seed. personaly i will give them a very quick soak and i mean i pop the seeds into a small glass of distilled water for about 5min tops, and ill move them from the water into a moistened rapid rooter or moistened soil and let them do their thing, after about 2 or 3 days they should have their heads outta the rapid rooter/soil and the fun begins... iv had friends who swore by the 24hr soak but they average about 75% germ rate or less where as i usualy get 100%, this is because they soaked fresh seeds and in doing so the cells inside the seed soaked up too much water and ruptured thus making the seed a dud, its just like if you stay in a pool for hours and hours eventually your skin will break open from being water logged, same goes for the seeds, so unless the seeds your using are old i would recommend AGAINST a 24 hour soak and just go with a simple 5min soak and streight into a moistened medium of your choosing (rapid rooters are my fav for starting seeds and clones). it is in my opinion important to not do a 24 hour soak, i hate seeing people lose quality seeds from over soaking, remember only OLD seeds like 2 years or older need a soaking, fresh seeds do NOT!


----------



## Fat cat (Jul 15, 2019)

cjf2612 said:


> My local sead suplier swears by soaking seads in water for 24hrs + prior to planting.  How much importance does this hold for the seads before germination?


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 6, 2019)

Applying moisture prior to planting can be helpful, but I err to the side of less is more: folding into a damp paper towel is my preference. I wouldn't completely submerge them for more than a few hours if you go that route , but then put them somewhere moist and warm but still with some air exposure to actually germinate- this can be the paper towels,  a rooter plug, or right in some damp seedling starting mix.
It's important to plant before the taproot gets too long because it is fragile and easy to break during handling.


----------



## jimihendrix (Sep 7, 2019)

I soak thrm until I see a small crack, and then plant pointed side down.  Usually get 100% germ rate.

Though not 100%, I recently started 107 seeds, and 103 came up.


----------

